# Edwin 2.1 Giveaway



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We wanted to do something fun this season! On May 1st we'll be drawing a name out of those who register to win this custom painted Edwin 2.1 mower.

To register:
www.ReelRollers.com/register-to-win


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohh. My. Gosh.

That is awesome.

Registered!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

That is crazy cool!


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

that grass catcher is awesome!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

WHAT!?!?!?! This. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

My neighbors would flip their crap if they saw me using that. They already talk to me every time I bring out any equipment, this would be totally next level.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hell ya! That thing is nice! You cant beat that Red White and Blue


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

so cool. I want


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That is a sweet machine.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

That's sick


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I registered/signed up for this early on, but I wanted to bump it to the top since it is very cool of the manufacturer to do this!

So, to the top of the message board, where it deserves to be...!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah this is seriously ridiculous. That catcher is sick.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I registered/signed up for this early on, but I wanted to bump it to the top since it is very cool of the manufacturer to do this!
> 
> So, to the top of the message board, where it deserves to be...!


Honestly, we can't wait to give it away! It's so cool can't wait to see the winners excitement.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Whoa! Too too cool.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I entered, and that's a sweet ride. Is the drawing live or a way to see it happen so I can be envious of the winner?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Dang, I missed the give-away. Who won?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

The email video still hasnt come out yet @MasterMech


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Lesson learned. Shot video in 4K and all the uploads have been taking forever! Video contains 10 winners and a little twist on the giveaway. Plus, some pretty fun footage of how we came up with the 10 finalists, and ultimate winners.... Plural... winners...

Will email winners video to all registrants and post link to announcement video in next hour when FINALLY loaded. Sorry it's taken longer than expected to load.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Reelrollers any update on this beauty??


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> ultimate winners.... Plural... winners...


How great is that? Very generous of you to give out products during this time of uncertainty. BTW, are any of the winner(s) going to get equipment that has been drop tested? :lol:


----------



## TX_Lawnmower Man (May 1, 2020)

Man, searched for 20 minutes before coming here to check to see if there was any news. *fingers crossed*...but, I assume since I don't have a 'You Won' email from ReelRollers, I'm not one of the lucky ones...maybe next time!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

https://youtu.be/bSJl5DIVLnA


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any winners on TLF?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Watch to see if you won!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSJl5DIVLnA


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Reelrollers Awesome to see that you're working to bring manufacturing stateside. Looking forward to seeing what your new facility will turn out to be like when you get the sod installed. Who wouldn't want to test-drive a reel mower?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

If an TLF members won a code and aren't using it, I'd be happy to take it off your hand!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Out of all of this the most exciting to me is the potential to manufacture the mowers here in the states. Awesome giveaway!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > ultimate winners.... Plural... winners...
> ...


No more drop tests... I hope! I'm more impressed that the 2 winners of the mowers, actually found out by watching the video. Our plan was always to wait and make the finalists at least claim their prize by watching the video. So far, 7 of the 10 finalists have contacts ya. That's cool.

The winner, just emailed me and he's a huge lawn guy that has an amazing yard with a rotary in HOUSTON, tx. So glad it went to a good home and to someone who has never experienced a reel mower cut!

The other Edwin winner is from Cali. Great mix of registrants. I want to do it again very soon! Probably with the updated Electra coming May 15th.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Fun video and great giveaway @Reelrollers ! Pumped to see the test facility and some good ole US manufacturing.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Reelrollers what should I do to win a scarifier attachment that I can pick up next week while picking up my Edwin?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Reelrollers I died laughing when you mentioned floor polishers. Perfect comparison. Everything is going smoothing and you are in the groove. Then the transport axle hits an obstacle and now you are spinning out of control. Need to make a trip down when your test lawns are operational.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

So, I just joined the page recently and somehow missed this giveaway. Totally bummed! But, Reel Rollers has just won my business, when it comes time for that brand new reel mower purchase. When Lee came out with that second mower, it was apparent to me that Lee is my kind of guy. Very cool to see these guys share the same passion as the rest of us!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> @Reelrollers I died laughing when you mentioned floor polishers. Perfect comparison. Everything is going smoothing and you are in the groove. Then the transport axle hits an obstacle and now you are spinning out of control. Need to make a trip down when your test lawns are operational.


The Turf Park will be unlike anything done before with slopes, flower beds, flat areas, and 2 types of sod. We want to continuously test different cutting heights and interventions to grow amazing turf. We'll have many brands of reel mowers to try out. That's phase 1. Phase 2 will be over the winter.

We are going to make this a place for folks to "want to hang out". Tables, chairs, cigars, bar, horseshoes, whatever. Heck, we just installed 2 RV hook ups for anyone who wants to road trip for a night.

The goal is to build a fun place to visit and hang out if you appreciate turf and like minded people.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

This was very cool of you to do! I was excited watching the video, hoping my name would drop from one of those balloons. Took me awhile to find @Reelrollers here. Made me wonder if any of the winners are TLF members.


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

@Reelrollers ... are you guys going to do this again? They are beautiful mowers. If I would of won the USofA Swardman, I'd store it next to my bed when not in use...


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Dammit, I just entered the contest......then realized the date :bd:


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thimitri said:


> @Reelrollers ... are you guys going to do this again? They are beautiful mowers. If I would of won the USofA Swardman, I'd store it next to my bed when not in use...


The giveaway was a ton of fun and worth every penny, but I hope to get more creative or up the fun this year.

We'll see what we come up with during this off season.


----------

